# e!Cockpit - erstes kleines feedback



## KingHelmer (24 Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier eine kleine Disskussion starten, welche sich allgemein um das e!cockpit von WAGO handeln soll.
Eventuell können hier gefundene Bugs eingetragen werden oder einfach nur der Frust abgebaut werden.

Ich fange damit mal an:

System: Keines (reine Simulation)
PC: Win 7 64bit pro
e!cockpit: momentan Version 0.1.0.7855


Ich denke, dass nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit die Arbeit mit der Software zunehmend leichter fallen wird.
Da ich bisher niemals Codesys 3.5 verwendet habe, kann ich nicht sagen, welche Fehler und welche Vorteile nur alleine von Codesys stammen, also die folgenden Statements einfach bitte als Vergleich "Codesys 2.3" zu "E!cockpit" sehen.

1. Ein heißes Thema für mich war immer schon die Web-Visualisierung die ja nun auf HTML5 basis läuft/laufen wird. Das bringt Riesenvorteile mit sich zumal Java ohnehin fast nirgends mehr unterstützt wird und auch nie richtig unterstützt wurde.

Hier gefallen mir die vorgefertigten Visualisierungsobjecte und die Übersichtlichkeit der Einstellungen einzelnen Objekte. Ebenso ist es recht einfach, das ganze mal eben ohne jeden Controller und ohne große Einstellerei zu testen.

Allerdings gibt es auch ein paar Fehler: Bei einem Klick auf ein Werkzeug geschieht es öfters, dass alle Werkzeuge verschwinden bis man auf ein anderes Fenster (z.B. Eigenschaften) und wieder zurück zu den Werkzeugen springt, das nervt etwas. Ebenso ist es für mich nicht möglich, Werkzeuge zu benutzen, sobald ich die Werkzeugleiste angedockt habe um Platz zu sparen, es erscheint ein "Ausnahmefehler".

Die Scroll-Down Menüs der Eigenschafter sollten auch direkt zugänglich sein und nicht erst über einen doppelklick. Man kennt es ja, dass diese kleinen Nervereien am Schluss einiges an Zeit kosten wenn man sie summiert.


2. Die Programmierung im Codesys 3.5 läuft bisher ganz unproblematisch und auch recht einfach. Besonders auffällig sind die tollen programmierhilfen (Schreibe IF, bekomme das END_IF direkt eingefügt). Ähnlich wie bei einer Java Programmierung. Gab es bei 2.3 nicht, daher ganz interessant für mich.

3. Jede Applikation (GVL, Tasks, Visu, usw. usf.) muss manuell erstellt werden, bzw. wird bei entsprechender benutzung automatisch erstellt. Das macht den Programmteil recht übersichtlich, da alles unnötige gar nicht erst von Anfang an mit im Projekt eingebunden ist.

4. DALI: hier wurde vor einiger Zeit die Klemme 750-647 eingeführt welche die 750-641 ersetzt. Diese scheint wohl nur über die gesonderte Software DALI Configurator programmierbar zu sein, was etwas nervig ist, zumal man vorher Visualisierungsobjekte einbinden konnte und so alle Funktionen über den Browers und die Webvisu abgedeckt hat. Da die 641 wohl bald entfällt muss man hier leider umsteigen. 
Im e!cockpit ist diese klemme (und auch einige andere) leider noch gar nicht vorhanden. Ich hoffe, dass sie bald implementiert wird, da ich sonst meine Software nicht im e!cockpit testen kann (oder nur teilweise) 


Ansonsten:
Ich bin gespannt, wie die Übertragung eines großen Programms von 2.3 auf 3.5 (bzw. e!cockpit) von Statten gehen wird. Hoffentlich fix und unproblematisch, denn dann denke ich, werde ich mich mit der neuen Software anfreunden können.

Eventuell werde ich gegen Ende des jahres schon von mir behaupten können, ein Codesys 3.5 Mitglied zu sein und muss mich dann leider der 2.3 Welt abwenden.

Fazit: 
Meine bishere Einstellung --> PRO TIA Por.... äääähm e!cockpit!!


----------



## Morymmus (25 Juni 2015)

Hmm, also ich weiß grad nicht, ob das ein Bug ist und kann nicht testen, ob es an meinem System liegt, aber ich habe folgendes Problem:

Installation geht soweit, nach dem akzeptieren des Lizenzvertrages kommt die Meldung, das das Wago-USB Kabel bereits installiert sei und zunächst deinstalliert werden müsse. 
Hier auf Ja geklickt macht der Rechner einen Neustart nach der Deinstallation.
Wenn ich nun versuche die Installation des E!Cockpit wieder aufzunehmen bricht die Installation ab, da noch eine andere Installation aktiv sei....

Hat jemand spontan ne Idee, wie ich diesen "Installation läuft Merker" zurücksetze?

Danke

##Edit##

Hat funktioniert - der Rechner wollte zwar die fragliche Software nochmal deinstallieren, aber nun macht er anstandslos weiter mit der Installation.
Hab einfach nur abgewartet...


----------



## gravieren (25 Juni 2015)

HTML5   kostet Geld   ?
(Benötigt man eine Lizenz ?)


----------



## KingHelmer (26 Juni 2015)

Also, anscheinend wird die e!cockpit Software lizenzpflichtig.
Ob man seine Controller auch ohne e!cockpit, also nur mit Codesys und Targetdateien in betrieb nehmen kann weiß ich nicht, gehe aber fast davon aus.


----------



## Termi (26 Juni 2015)

Hallo,
teste doch mal die Zeile aus der Hilfe

Var1 := DELETE ('SUXYSI',2,3); 

Was kommt bei Dir raus?

Termi


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (2 Juli 2015)

Hallo Termi,

für manche Funktionen reicht in e!Cockpit die "einfache" Bezeichnung nicht aus um den Baustein nutzen zu können, dies liegt an einer mehrfachen Verwendung des Namens.
Der Name _Delete_ wird z.B. in den Bibliotheken Standard und WagoTypesCommon_1.0.0.3 verwendet und kann in der Applikation nicht eindeutig zugewiesen werden.
In diesen Fällen der doppelten Namensvergebung ist der Namensraum-Präfix zu verwenden.
Beispiel: Standard.Delete

 In der Eingabehilfe [F2] kann die Option _Namensraum-Präfix einfügen_ aktiviert werden um mit der Eingabehilfe eingefügte Funktionen automatisch mit dem Namensraum-Präfix zu versehen.


----------



## tomrey (3 Juli 2015)

Hi all,
höre das erste Mal vom e-cockpit.
Als Nutzer von Codesys 2.3 auf 750-881 habe ich in Erinnerung, daß Codesys 3.0 nicht unterstützt wird => e-cockpit auch nicht.
Stimmt das?
Andererseits habe ich mich seinerzeit für eine IEC...Steuerung mit Codesys entschieden um unabhängig von einem bestimmten Hersteller zu sein und ggf. in der Zukunft meine SW einfach auf eine andere HW portieren zu können. Mache ich mir diesen Vorteil durch ein (proprietäres?) e-cockpit zunichte?
Natürlich wäre es schöner bei der Visu flexibler bzw. entkoppelter zu werden aber um welchen Preis?
Gruß


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (3 Juli 2015)

Hallo tomrey,

Steuerungen wie die 750-88X werden wie gewohnt mit CODESYS 2.3 programmiert, diese können nicht mit e!Cockpit programmiert werden.
Die Serie PFC200 (750-820X) sind "hybriden" und sofern diese ab Werk mit der FW03 ausgeliefert werden, mit CODESYS 2.3 oder unserer neuen Engineering-Software e!Cockpit programmierbar.
Bei e!Cockit handelt es sich derzeit um eine Pre-Release Version. Weitere Informationen zu e!Cockpit findest du auf unserer Webseite: http://www.wago.de/produkte/neuheiten/uebersicht/engineering-software.jsp


----------



## p2492 (5 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache gerade erste Erfahrungen mit e!Cockpit.
Abgesehen von einigen kleinen Fehlern, welche vorrangig die Bedienung betreffen, macht das e!Cockpit einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Die Objektorientierung in Codesys öffnet natürlich neue Möglichkeiten bei der Umsetzung.
Nun ist mir bei den ersten Tests folgendes aufgefallen:
Beim Load eines Programmes mit Visu in die Simulation erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldeung: "Fehler bem Übertragen der Datei".
Diese Fehlermeldung beziet sich auf die Visu. (Steht zwar nicht drin, sollte aber so sein, da beim Load eines Programmes ohne Visu diese Fehlermeldung nicht erscheint.)
Nach Bestätigen mit OK und erneutem Start der Simulation kann getestet werden.
Hat jemand eine Idee mit was das zusammen hängen könnte ?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (8 Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir freuen uns, dass Ihr Euch bereits so zahlreich mit unserer neuen Engineeringsoftware _*e!*COCKPIT_ auseinandersetzt und uns Euer Feedback dazu gebt. Dieses ist für die weitere Entwicklung immens wichtig - und daher gibt es dafür auch ein
RIESIGES  D A N K E   S C H Ö N ! ! !

Hier kommen nun ein paar aufklärende Worte zu den o.g. Anmerkungen:

*@KingHelmer*


KingHelmer schrieb:


> [...]Allerdings gibt es auch ein paar Fehler: Bei einem Klick auf ein Werkzeug geschieht es öfters, dass alle Werkzeuge verschwinden bis man auf ein anderes Fenster (z.B. Eigenschaften) und wieder zurück zu den Werkzeugen springt, das nervt etwas. Ebenso ist es für mich nicht möglich, Werkzeuge zu benutzen, sobald ich die Werkzeugleiste angedockt habe um Platz zu sparen, es erscheint ein "Ausnahmefehler".
> Die Scroll-Down Menüs der Eigenschafter sollten auch direkt zugänglich sein und nicht erst über einen doppelklick. Man kennt es ja, dass diese kleinen Nervereien am Schluss einiges an Zeit kosten wenn man sie summiert.[...]



Den Fehler der verschwindenden Werkzeugleiste haben wir behoben und wird Euch in Kürze zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Den Ausnahmefehler konnten wir auf mehreren Testinstallationen leider nicht nachvollziehen. 
Der (unnötige) Doppelklick ist bei unserer Entwicklung eingelastet. Hier gehen wir von einer zeitnahen Verbesserung des Verhaltens aus. 



KingHelmer schrieb:


> [...]DALI: hier wurde vor einiger Zeit die Klemme 750-647 eingeführt welche die 750-641 ersetzt. [...]
> Im e!cockpit ist diese klemme (und auch einige andere) leider noch gar nicht vorhanden. Ich hoffe, dass sie bald implementiert wird, da ich sonst meine Software nicht im e!cockpit testen kann (oder nur teilweise)[...]



Im ersten Release, dass wir in Kürze erwarten, wird die Unterstützung von Gebäudeautomations-typsichen Anwendungen nicht gegeben sein. 
Die für die Gebäudeautomation typischen Module und Bibliotheken auf Basis des PFC200 werden es voraussichtlich erst zum Ende des Jahres 2015 ins _*e!*COCKPIT_ schaffen. 



KingHelmer schrieb:


> Also, anscheinend wird die e!cockpit Software lizenzpflichtig.
> Ob man seine Controller auch ohne e!cockpit, also nur mit Codesys und  Targetdateien in betrieb nehmen kann weiß ich nicht, gehe aber fast  davon aus.



Wie auch die CODESYS V2.3 basierende WAGO-IO-Pro (=CODESYS V2.3 + Targets) wird auch _*e!*COCKPIT_ lizenzpflichtig werden. 
Leider werden wir nach derzeitiger Planung keine Unterstützung eines nativen CODESYS V3 anbieten (können). Die vielen Komfortfunktionen in _*e!*COCKPIT _bedingen eine entsprechende Runtime auf den Geräten. Der Spagat, mit  _*e!*COCKPIT_ erweiterte und von unseren Kunden gewünschte Funktionalitäten anzubieten und dennoch eine native CODESYS V3-Unterstützung zu implementieren, war nicht zu schaffen. 

*@tomrey*


tomrey schrieb:


> [...]Andererseits habe ich mich seinerzeit für eine IEC...Steuerung mit  Codesys entschieden um unabhängig von einem bestimmten Hersteller zu  sein und ggf. in der Zukunft meine SW einfach auf eine andere HW  portieren zu können. Mache ich mir diesen Vorteil durch ein  (proprietäres?) e-cockpit zunichte?[...]



Der Programmcode und auch die Visualisierung wird mit den Editoren der CODEYS V3 erstellt, da _*e!*COCKPIT_ auf dem CODESYS V3 Framework aufsetzt. Hinsichtlich Know-How und Investitionsschutz bleibst Du also unabhängig, da wir hier keine "proprietären Erweiterungen" vorsehen. Bei den WAGO relevanten Ansichten (Stationsansicht, wie aus WAGO-IO-Check gewohnt, oder der Netzwerkansicht) wollen wir die Handhabung mit unseren Produkten verbessern. Solltest Du das Steuerungssystem wechseln wollen/müssen, musst Du die Steuerungskonfiguration also neu durchführen. Das wäre aber sowieso notwendig gewesen, daher ist der Einsatz von _*e!*COCKPIT_ kein Nachteil und steht Dir bei einer Portierung Deiner Software nicht im Wege. 


Das soll's für's Erste gewesen sein. Bei weiteren Fragen könnt Ihr uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## Morymmus (9 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine Nutzererfahrung, die meiner Meinung nach wert ist, hier notiert zu werden:

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner die XSoft von Eaton sowie die Wago-Targets und die Zusatzprogramme sowie den USB-Kabel-Treiber.
Wie schon in Post #2 geschrieben, wird darauf hingewiesen, das der USB-Treiber bereits vorhanden ist und durch einen neueren ersetzt werden sollte.
Was diese Pop-up-Meldung leider verschweigt, ist das Codesys 2.x - zumindest bei mir - vollständig deinstalliert wird....
Also die Zuordnung Symbol <-> Dateityp sind noch da, aber ich habe nichts mehr auf der Platte was ich noch ausführen könnte.

Ich weiß, es ist nicht ganz sauber die Targets in eine Hersteller-spezifische Codesys einzubinden, aber ich war trotzdem etwas überrascht von dieser "Gründlichkeit"
Und das alles unter dem Deckmantel eines USB-Treiber-Updates


----------



## lawkan (13 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir auch e!COCKPIT angeschaut. Schon die auf html5 basierende Webvisu ist großes vorteil.

Aber auch ich möchte hier paar Bugs/Fehler melden um dies zu beheben/verbessern:

- Trendaufzeichnung funktioniert nicht, ich bekomme immer beim Übersetzen den Fehler "Keine Definition für Schnittstelle 'STO.ITable2' vorhanden" und ein paar andere die in der grafik unten dargestellt sind !


----------



## p2492 (30 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem großen WIN10 RollOut war es natürlich naheliegend, das Verhalten der Entwicklungsumgebungen nach einem Upgrade zu testen:
Meine WIN 7 Pro Installation (virtualisiert auf VBox 5) ist Plattform für CoDeSys V2, e!Cockpit und das TIA Portal.
Nach dem Upgrade auf WIN10 habe ich folgenden Zustand:
CoDeSys V2 und TIA läuft ohne Probleme.
e!Cockpit verweigert den Dienst.
Auch der Versuch, die Software in einem Kompatibilitätsmodus auszuführen, bringt keine Abhilfe.
Im Task Manager ist erkennbar, dass e!Cockpit startet, sich aber nach wenigen Sekunden kommentarlos verabschiedet.
Das De- und Neuinstallieren des e!Cockpit führt zum gleichen Verhalten, wobei die Installation fehlerfrei durch läuft.
Ist dieses Verhalten bekannt ? Gibt es evtl. schon eine Lösung dafür ?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## wat84 (30 Juli 2015)

Ich habe heute mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass anscheinend die Alarmtabelle nicht unterstützt wird. Ich hatte so gehofft, dass diese Möglichkeit mit Codesys 3 geboten wird.

Habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## Eppich (30 Juli 2015)

Moin Moin 
Das habe ich letztens auch schon festgestellt. 
Die Info die ich bekommen habe war:
War nur im PreRelease nicht enthalten. Soll aber kommen. 

Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wat84 (3 August 2015)

Auch in der heutigen Version, die nicht mehr als PreRelease gekennzeichnet ist, keine Spur von Alarmkonfiguration oder Alarmtabelle.
Dazu massig Fehlermeldungen, wenn ich ein Trendelement einfügen möchte.



Wago, euer Betatester werde ich nicht!


----------



## KingHelmer (3 August 2015)

Nach meinem Telefonat mit WAGOs technischem Support weiß ich, dass das Ausrollen des e!cockpit noch sehr lange dauern wird.
Es wird sehr lange dauern bis alle Features, wie in der Codesys 2.3 Version, enthalten sind und erst recht noch länger, bis neue Features integriert sind und auch funktionieren.

Ich habe mal die Zustimmung des Supports erhalten, als ich eine ungefähre Wartezeit von 1-2 Jahren für die Integration von komplexen klemmen wie der DALI oder KNX klemme vermutet habe.

Alles was nun seit (heute?) da ist, ist eine erste, verwendbare Version. Vorher war die Nutzung ja untersagt. Was diese erste, verwendbare Version aber enthält ist natürlich etwas ganz anderes 

Flo


----------



## marlik83 (1 September 2015)

Ich bin aktuell auch am basteln mit eCOCKPIT und es gibt noch Baustellen, die noch gelöst werden müssen:

- Alarmlisten gibt es noch nicht
- Trendgrafiken gehen noch nicht
- Dokumentation/Bibliotheken fehlen noch an einigen Stellen um das Potential von eCOCKPIT voll auszuschöpfen


----------



## Hetschi (8 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eCOCKPIT in meinem neuen Projekt mit dem PFC200 einsetzen.
Deshalb frage ich mich wann die noch offenen Baustellen geschlossen werden:

- Alarmkonfiguration und Alarmlisten
- Trendgrafiken

Schön wären auch entsprechende Bibliotheken für:
- email-Versand mit SSL
- SQL-Datenbankzugriff
- CSV-Dateien
- eine der WAGOBuilding01.lib entsprechende Bibliothek und evtl. sogar HVAC-Anlagenmakros

Da die eCOCKPIT Lizenz schon gejauft ist wäre es schade wenn ich trotzdem noch auf die Pro CAA zurückgreifen müsste...
Ich hatte evtl. auch vor den PFC100 einzusetzen, der ja nur noch mit eCOCKPIT programmierbar ist...

Ist bekannt wann das neue eCOCKPIT Release erscheint und welche Neuerungen es geben wird?


----------



## Heppe (26 März 2016)

Hallo,

ich nutze seit einer Woche eCOCKPIT, soweit geht alles gut Visu auf HTML5 funktioniert auch wunderbar.
Letzten Donnerstag wollten wir die Visu über das Tablet und WLAN test, leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich weis jetzt nicht ob es an den Sicherheitseinstellungen in unsere Firma liegt oder ob wir was falsch machen.
Wätre super wenn einer einen Tipp hätte.


----------



## KingHelmer (9 September 2016)

Kleines Update - Die DALI Biliothek ist nun auch integriert.
ziemlich genau 1 Jahr später, was doch ziemlich schnell ist!

Endlich kann ich meine Software mal 1zu1 testen auf "altem" und neuem system 

Flo


----------



## Otwin (9 September 2016)

Hi,
geht enocean auch schon mit dem neuen update?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## KingHelmer (12 September 2016)

Ho Otwin,

habe eben nachsehen können.
Es ist mal zumindest die Enocean lib vorhanden.
Version 1.0.0.10

Aber ob es geht kann ich dir nicht sagen, bringe auch meine DALI Sachen noch nicht zum laufen 

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## Otwin (12 September 2016)

Nach einigen Stunden des probierens und einer mail an den Wago-Support bin ich nun schlauer.

Die enOcean Bibliothek unterstützt die 750-642 Klemme nicht.
Soll dann im nächsten Release kommen.

Ich kann zwar nicht ganz verstehen, warum die eigenen Produkte nicht unterstützt werden, aber naja.
Wenigstens ein Hinweis irgendwo wäre schon schön, dann müsste man nicht lange probieren um dann doch nicht zum Ziel zu kommen.

Gruß
Otwin


----------

